# Suche Buch für die SPSS Skriptsprache



## Herli (1. Februar 2007)

Hi @ all,

kan mir jemand für obiges Thema ein Buch empfehlen Suche dringend eins...

Im voraus Besten Dank!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hab:
SPSS 11 Einführung in die moderne Datenanalyse unter Windows 8. Auflage:
http://www.terrashop.de/82737037/artikel.php

Find ich ganz brauchbar.

Gruß Tom


----------

